
How Lenses SQL Jdbc Driver Allows Apache Spark to Query Kafka Topics? - Landoop
https://zurl.co/w8BOW
======
Landoop
In case you use Spark and want to integrate with #Kafka to analyse historical
data, you can use #SQL on Kafka with Lenses JDBC driver. Train your Machine
Learning models easier when your training set is stored in Kafka.

